# Hi



## Alittlelost57 (May 8, 2019)

I registered some time ago but never got around to posting. I do lurk here quite a bit. I was drawn concerning some sex in marriage issues and the difficulty in talking about that in calm ways. See you around.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Post when you can -- and welcome to TAM!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice to see lurkers come out of the woodwork, lots of friendly folks here, post away!


----------

